
Why I Admire Anthony Weiner (diachronous-responsibility test) - mbgaxyz
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/opinion/weiner-sexting-sentencing-prison.html
======
blueviking
But would he be taking responsibility if he didn't get a sweet plea bargain
(under 2 years instead of 10 years) for pleading guilty?

